# Altima 2015 - Vibration at 1700 RPM



## pvbadiger05 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi,

I own a 2015 Altima 2.5S and i am experiencing strong vibrations at ~1700RPM in parked and drive mode irrespective of speed. Whenever i rev till 2000RPM, i can feel the vibrations on the steering wheel and a loud noise too from the engine bay area. I took it to two dealers and they both reprogrammed CVT and also performed IDLE reprogram but nothing helped. 

Did anyone experience such issue with 2015 Altima? Please help.

thanks.


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Have you checked the motor mounts?


----------

